# Giotto Evo V2



## BertVanGoo

I'm now the happy owner of a Giotto (big thanks to @scottgough ), so I'll be hanging around these parts of the forum a lot more









Managed to get some good shots out of it today after some playing around, now need to work on my milk texturing.


----------



## Daren

No pictures? It didn't happen


----------



## BertVanGoo

Annoyingly have to put it in the conservatory at the moment, which I don't like because of the varying temperatures, freezing if cold and boiling when hot. The only good thing about this is that the people before us put some plumbing in there as the kitchen is tiny so they had a washing machine out there, so at least I can plumb it in once I get a filter and I already have the waste pipe sorted, so no need to keep emptying it. Will go in the kitchen once we get the extension sorted, and of course it will be designed around this machine!


----------



## scottgough

Looks great. Yesterday was coffee-less for me, I was definitely pining!


----------



## BertVanGoo

I've now changed the grinder to a Macap MXD and played around with the size of the dose and getting much better results now. Out of interest what do most people go for with weight in the standard baskets supplied?


----------



## scottgough

Should be good for 18 in the standard double basket


----------



## hotmetal

Looks ace! Shame it's relegated to the dog house temporarily but at least it's not boxed up till you do your kitchen! Can't help re basket as I use my 18g VST in preference to the OE one. Mine seems like it could be a triple. I've never actually tried it!


----------



## BertVanGoo

I need to start recording down the weights and times and see which tastes best. Milk texturing is getting slightly better as well which is pleasing!


----------



## BertVanGoo

hotmetal said:


> Looks ace! Shame it's relegated to the dog house temporarily but at least it's not boxed up till you do your kitchen! Can't help re basket as I use my 18g VST in preference to the OE one. Mine seems like it could be a triple. I've never actually tried it!


I tried a 19g with a 33g end result, which wasn't too bad. I was finding that previously they seemed a bit weak and felt thin when making a long black


----------

